# Shelby Higgins?



## Boris (Aug 29, 2016)

My research fell short of identifying the manufacturer of this JC Higgins. Wald sprocket? Seat stay/seat post connector? Unusual truss rod mounting. Kinda bulbous tank. Anyone know for sure who built this? Shelby maybe????


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 29, 2016)

What the??? Sure looks Shelby to me...


----------



## keith kodish (Aug 29, 2016)

J.C.Higgins.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris (Aug 29, 2016)

...and here's what I'm pretty sure is the exact same style tank currently for sale on ebay.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 29, 2016)

It's pretty obvious its a J.C.Higgins branded bike. That tank is what looks Shelby built. Not trying to say I know exactly what it is, but I'm not the only one seeing this.


----------



## mrg (Aug 30, 2016)

Sears (JCH) bought bikes from many manufactures including Shelby, have seen the painted header tank by Murry, Monark, Shelby and maybe even  German/Austrian version, some in a lot bigger numbers than others, have see a lot more murry and monark. (oh ya forgot Westfield/Columbia)


----------



## rickyd (Aug 30, 2016)

Nicest looking header tank I've ever seen. Shelby tag on BB?


----------



## vincev (Aug 30, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> My research fell short of identifying the manufacturer of this JC Higgins.





I think you need to hire a better research team


----------



## Boris (Aug 30, 2016)

mrg said:


> Sears (JCH) bought bikes from many manufactures including Shelby, have seen the painted header tank by Murry, Monark, Shelby and maybe even  German/Austrian version, some in a lot bigger numbers than others, have see a lot more murry and monark.




Columbia manufactured their version as well. So in your estimation, is this particular JCH built by Shelby?


----------



## izee2 (Aug 30, 2016)

Dave,
 Yep, Shelby built. I have a similar bike stashed away in  my shed. Nowhere as nice and missing some parts but the same bike. Believe mine was tagged as a 51?. 
  I also saw that chainring on some 50's era Shelbys. 
 Here is a couple old pics of mine.









 Not too many examples of the Shelby built Higgins around. Nice bike!! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris (Aug 30, 2016)

izee2-
Thanks so much for your proof positive answer.
So now we have 4 manufacturers of these JC Higgins bikes that I'm aware of.
Photos in this order: Columbia, Monark, Murray and Shelby.
It was mentioned in post #7 of the attached link that Huffy also did some JC Higgins bikes, although I don't know if this particular model was one of them.
http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/shelby-stelber-ot-jc-higgins.49991/


----------



## StoneWoods (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 31, 2016)

StoneWoods said:


> View attachment 355448



WHAAAAAA?!?!?!?! That is sweet! Headers are glowing red after a hard run!


----------



## StoneWoods (Aug 31, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> WHAAAAAA?!?!?!?! That is sweet! Headers are glowing red after a hard run!



Yep, I think I overworked that little flathead 60hp


----------



## Boris (Aug 31, 2016)

As you already heard in your other thread, you don't see that color combination very often.


----------

